# 2011 Cruze Squealing on and off



## 84ta406 (Sep 7, 2015)

Well I was in the car with the wife the other day and I heard a high pitch squealing, whats weird is it was going off and on. Not in any particular pattern but it would switch on and off like it was being actuated by a valve. Once we got home I popped the hood and noticed it was still doing in, went to pull the dipstick and there was a loud suction coming from it. Went to pull the Oil fill cap and it Would not come off, the suction was pulling it down pretty hard. When I did pull it off, the car ran ROUGH! I talked to my buddy who is a GM tech and he seems to think its the PCV valve and possibly and crank seal leaking. I figured you guys would be best to ask!
2011 Cruze LS 1.8L Auto


----------



## 84ta406 (Sep 7, 2015)

https://youtu.be/8s9xPGM6d04

Quick video of what its doing.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't have a 1.8 so I can't look at one….however, the vid and your description of excessive crankcase vacuum indicates that the crankcase vent is obstructed in some way…..I don't know where it is located but generally there is a hose at the top of the air box lid that leads to the valve cover.
If that hose is kinked or blocked, the PCV can't ventilate the crankcase and you are hearing the engine pull air in through any seal it can find.

The only other WAG I can come up with is the PCV valve (I believe the 1.8 is a separate piece) may be internally stuck wide open.

A forum member may put up a photo of the line drawing page with better descriptions…..be patient.

Rob


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

84ta406 said:


> Well I was in the car with the wife the other day and I heard a high pitch squealing, whats weird is it was going off and on. Not in any particular pattern but it would switch on and off like it was being actuated by a valve. Once we got home I popped the hood and noticed it was still doing in, went to pull the dipstick and there was a loud suction coming from it. Went to pull the Oil fill cap and it Would not come off, the suction was pulling it down pretty hard. When I did pull it off, the car ran ROUGH! I talked to my buddy who is a GM tech and he seems to think its the PCV valve and possibly and crank seal leaking. I figured you guys would be best to ask!
> 2011 Cruze LS 1.8L Auto


Hi 84ta406, 

I truly apologize for the unexpected concerns with your Cruze, and if you would like to bring this to the dealership's attention, feel free to send me a private message. I am more than happy to help the best way possible and get in touch with them on your behalf. Be sure to include your VIN, current mileage, contact information and preferred dealership. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## barleywilkerson (Jul 7, 2016)

would love to know what happened here. this is exactly what my 2011 LS is doing right now. Will be checking any leak prone areas i can today.


----------

